# Graco True Coat sprayer



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Update on this sprayer: 
As some of you know I had bought a Pro Shot Sprayer and hated it/took it back. I have been wondering if the corded True Coat would be better because it would not have a loss of power in anyway. Well I picked one up today thinking I could always take it back if it was the same.
Well just want to let you know that:thumbup: this sprayer is hands down better that the battery one, there is hardly any pulsations in the spray pattern like the Pro Touch, so yes I will keep this one the only thing I don't care for is the little pig tail cord they give you, I will be pulling this off and installing a 20' cord for it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool. How much did you run through it John?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cool. How much did you run through it John?


It's about 245.00 plus tax. I painted a exterior door today and some siding. No orange peel on door at all and the paint was about 35 degrees and not thinned at all so it was pretty thick.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

kindly remind me,
What did we say the life expectancy of this unit is?

thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Same as the Proshot


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

You can repack a TrueCoat? :blink:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> You can repack a TrueCoat? :blink:


Yes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its good of Graco to offer both repackable and non repackable. They are maybe waiting to see how much of a disposable society we truly are before they commit to one technology or the other. I suspect that both types of sprayer will always appeal to lots of people. Still lovin my proshot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Whacha guys think for useing either for fine finsh?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

There is nothing official coming from Graco stating you can repack the TruCoat or TruCoat Pro.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I just repacked a Proshot yesterday. I had to buy the kit from Sherwin Williams, because It is not available to us Graco service centers. the kit is $90.00 and takes about 15 minutes to clean and install


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> There is nothing official coming from Graco stating you can repack the TruCoat or TruCoat Pro.


Well at any rate if it will put out 50 gals of paint before needing it it's fine with me. 50 gal a cup at a time is a lot of use.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> I just repacked a Proshot yesterday. I had to buy the kit from Sherwin Williams, because It is not available to us Graco service centers. the kit is $90.00 and takes about 15 minutes to clean and install


See at that price I would just get a new one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Whacha guys think for useing either for fine finsh?


I have a fireplace mantel coming up next week I think I will try it on. I think I will shoot the primer first and if that goes on ok I will do the top coat.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gabe, if you mean fine finish in the traditional sense, then no. Its definitely not like a hvlp. But yes, you could hit a good finish on some things like closet shelving, parts and pieces. I see it as a convenience tool for those times when you dont want to have a machine with a hose attached.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Well at any rate if it will put out 50 gals of paint before needing it it's fine with me. 50 gal a cup at a time is a lot of use.


I still think it's a good deal. Thanks for sharing your experience with it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Gabe, if you mean fine finish in the traditional sense, then no. Its definitely not like a hvlp. But yes, you could hit a good finish on some things like closet shelving, parts and pieces. I see it as a convenience tool for those times when you dont want to have a machine with a hose attached.


Yes, got a client requesting a dull black fine finish (glass) on all on all her doors and jambs


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yes, got a client requesting a dull black fine finish (glass) on all on all her doors and jambs


Proshot isnt the machine for that job. Go check out a air assisted machine.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Proshot isnt the machine for that job. Go check out a air assisted machine.


Ya, I figured, thought I would ask if it was possible. I have a different job coming that has about 20 exterior doors on big building. It will be hard to hook up to elect and that too small to put through the gas rigs. Maybe I can get myself to get one then. :thumbup: but then again I could always knock those out by hand.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, I figured, thought I would ask if it was possible. I have a different job coming that has about 20 exterior doors on big building. It will be hard to hook up to elect and that too small to put through the gas rigs. Maybe I can get myself to get one then. :thumbup: but then again I could always knock those out by hand.


Air assisted is so nice. You should be requiring in your contracts that electrical service is reasonable and accessible on commencement of work. 
Seriously. I once required a gc to truck me about 100 gallons of water because he called us in to spray prior to meeting our contractual water agreement. We dont ask for much!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good to think about, never really thought about that, prob cause I never had an issue with no power or water. I could get power with a huge azz extension but I don't like running my elect rigs off extension cords more than 50'ers.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Good to think about, never really thought about that, prob cause I never had an issue with no power or water. I could get power with a huge azz extension but I don't like running my elect rigs off extension cords more than 50'ers.


Thats nothing but a pain in the ace.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

When I do go Air assisted. All I plan on buying is the gun. I own plenty of airless and have a small compessor. 
David


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> When I do go Air assisted. All I plan on buying is the gun. I own plenty of airless and have a small compessor.
> David


You wont get the full experience.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> You wont get the full experience.


anyone have videos of an air assisted? being used in both ways. with air assisted on then off ?..I want to see graco fine finish in action.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotdibz said:


> anyone have videos of an air assisted? being used in both ways. with air assisted on then off ?..I want to see graco fine finish in action.


There would be no reason to turn the air off. That would make it just an overqualified airless. Heres one of my guys on his first aaa ride. I was spying with a cigar and phone video. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Topcoatvt1?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/JA4ZaeKetvY


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> There would be no reason to turn the air off. That would make it just an overqualified airless. Heres one of my guys on his first aaa ride. I was spying with a cigar and phone video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Topcoatvt1?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/JA4ZaeKetvY




cool video, thanks.

The reason I ask about air assisted off , I wanted to see how it handled for painting walls and ceilings. Would it also do a good job at it, since its a 2 in 1 type of machine.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotdibz said:


> cool video, thanks.
> 
> The reason I ask about air assisted off , I wanted to see how it handled for painting walls and ceilings. Would it also do a good job at it, since its a 2 in 1 type of machine.


It can definitely do it. Its just a shame to ask it to. Its a fine finish machine. It would be like using a ferrari for a dump run.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have uploaded two video's to show the difference in airless and air assist.

Spraying is at 35 BAR (536 psi), using an Airlessco LP400.

This is without air assistance:






Same pressure, but air assisted:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you can produce a finish with a regular airless with no trace it was sprayed glass-like, then what is that air assist going to do?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> If you can produce a finish with a regular airless with no trace it was sprayed glass-like, then what is that air assist going to do?


Jack

I find that it reduces overspray considerably. The G40 is a hvlp rated gun, but backed by a pump instead of a turbine. So the transfer rate is considerably higher than a conventional airless. Plus, you dont have to hear the whine of a airless. Mixing air and fluid at the tip is a sweet deal.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jack
> 
> I find that it reduces overspray considerably. The G40 is a hvlp rated gun, but backed by a pump instead of a turbine. So the transfer rate is considerably higher than a conventional airless. Plus, you dont have to hear the whine of a airless. Mixing air and fluid at the tip is a sweet deal.


Ah. Yeah Neps likes his. I'll have to get my hands on one.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I see what you guys mean. thanx. I really want to get one of these. I was considering an hvlp but this air assisted is more versatile and works faster, but at the same time HVLP has its advantages...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotdibz said:


> I see what you guys mean. thanx. I really want to get one of these. I was considering an hvlp but this air assisted is more versatile and works faster, but at the same time HVLP has its advantages...


Just think of aaa like hvlp on steroids. And with no bulky cup attached to the gun. The controls for air and fluid are also computerized with a digital display, which makes it very easy to dial in incrementally and maintain/document settings for different products. 

Jack, you would love this.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We are going to be running a pretty good jag of mahogany and fir (paint grade) next week in the shop. Maybe I'll shoot a video to show it in action.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Another plus is that having fluid filters like an airless greatly reduces clogging problems which in my experience are more common with HVLP machines (cup, gravity, or pressure pot).

Also, for those of you who are having the air holes in the Graco AAA cap clog with fluid, I am finding that is a sign you do not have the pressure high enough so far.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Another plus is that having fluid filters like an airless greatly reduces clogging problems which in my experience are more common with HVLP machines (cup, gravity, or pressure pot).
> 
> Also, for those of you who are having the air holes in the Graco AAA cap clog with fluid, I am finding that is a sign you do not have the pressure high enough so far.


Dean

Great point. My fluid filters have run remarkably clean so far. My air orifices have never clogged either. Anytime we set aaa up for a new product, we start with the cheat sheet (stamped right on the machine manifold) as a baseline for fluid and air and then tweak from there to accomodate the situation (person spraying, whats being sprayed, etc). 

I find it a less frustrating experience overall than hvlp. Most of us come from more of an airless background than a hvlp background, which makes aaa a easy transition. I love it. 

I have a new rig in, which we havent set up yet, but I fear is going to boot the 395 out of the shop and into the field.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd love to see more videos of these machines in action, for some reason I cant find many on youtube. You guys should def. take some more video for those guys like me who cant decide and are trying to understand the technology.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotdibz said:


> I love to see more videos of these machines in action, for some reason I cant find many on youtube. Ypu guys should def. take some more video for those guys like me who cant decide and are trying to understand the technology.


GD

I'm going to be training a couple of my guys on the 395 next week for production work. I'll see if I can get a couple of clips up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You have dropped hints before, do tell....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> You have dropped hints before, do tell....


My head isnt there yet. We've only had the Finish Pro since October. I dont want the honeymoon to be over quite this soon. I guess that is why I am training guys to get good with the 395, so we can send it out and transition into the next phase in the shop. That will make me feel better. If all machines, no matter where they are, are being used properly and profitably.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh come on. LVLP, Reduced pressure guns, conventional, etc do not seem to be the direction you would head. You said before it is above and beyond AAA, so that rules out the "higher end" Kremlin or CAT AAA units.

That leaves over baked finished or UV cure, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Oh come on. LVLP, Reduced pressure guns, conventional, etc do not seem to be the direction you would head. You said before it is above and beyond AAA, so that rules out the "higher end" Kremlin or CAT AAA units.
> 
> That leaves over baked finished or UV cure, to the best of my knowledge.


The finish pro was my first aaa experience. It got me to drill deeper into researching the technology. Dont worry, I'm not going powder coating or melamine or anything.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Another video, this one also carries a heated hose system.

Sorry about the music, not my kind of choice:blink:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it clean up easy?
Do you kill the air to clean the lines?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> Does it clean up easy?
> Do you kill the air to clean the lines?


Clean just like an airless.


----------

